# Drum Roll~~~~~~~



## Captain Morgan (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats....I'll be heading that way sometime soon.  Might have to try some unbrined turkey! :grin:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 21, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Congrats....I'll be heading that way sometime soon.  Might have to try some unbrined turkey! :grin:



Congrat's Raine on the grand opening!  Hope everything goes smoothly for ya'll.  

Jim, don't forget your bib!


----------



## Gary in VA (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, best of luck Raine.... :grin:  now maybe you will be too busy to keep beating me at these competitions.  

If ya can't beat em... eliminate em.  thats what I say....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 21, 2005)

Isn't Leo the sign of the dry turkey?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 21, 2005)

:grin: 


I'm Aquarius....the beer drinker.


----------



## Finney (Jul 21, 2005)

Taurus... the 'Bullshitter'.   


Congrats Raine.  =D> 
I may see you the 5th.  First day I'll be driving close after your opening.
If not... as soon as I can get there.  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 21, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> *Taurus... the 'Bullshitter'*.
> 
> 
> Congrats Raine.  =D>
> ...



Ummmmm..............I'm a Taurus!


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 21, 2005)

Good luck on the opening Raine, you still looking for hired help? [-o<


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 21, 2005)

Good luck Raine, forget all that horoscope crap


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 21, 2005)

Congrats Raine, I'm with Gary on this one.  Now you wont have as much time to kick these VA butts at the comps.  Where is the resterant?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 21, 2005)

Best of luck Raine.

Got a horseshoe on the door?


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 21, 2005)

Good Luck Raine.  I'll miss you on the comp. trail.  I'll get that way as quick as I can.  Maybe Morgan and I can catch a ride with Finney some weekend.  Then again I'm not sure I want to be seen in the same car with those two.  Brings the ugly quotient down too far.  I would however, be the cute one.   =D>  :razz: 

Best of Luck to You and Yours.

Jack and the Crew from
Pigs on the Wing


----------



## jminion1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Raine
The best to you and David, now the work never ends!  :!: 
Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice menu Raine.  I'll say some of that stuff looks like you could use a little more margin on it.  Most of it looks right in line.  That reminds me I need some of that hot dog relish.  Website or phone work best?

I wonder if I have a chance at the first buck.     :grin: 

Again, Good Luck!

Jack


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 24, 2005)

TexLaw said:
			
		

> Sagittarius here.  That means I have four legs and shoot arrows.
> 
> 
> TL



Hey, I'm a Sag too! (12/07) It means "The handsom face of a man, with the ""lower body"" :!: attributes of a horse!"


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 25, 2005)

If we could get back to discussing  the menu; I know absolutely nothing about pricing food for a rest. but your prices for your sides and salads seem a little low compared to prices up here. Maybe that's a regional thing, who knows.

One thing that just bothers me visually, why does almost everything end in 9, e.g. $2.99, $4.59, $3.99 etc. etc. It reminds me of a gimmicky way to make people think you're saving them money by not going to that extra penny and rounding up, similar to a gas station....$2.39.99 IMHO


----------



## Finney (Jul 25, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> TexLaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think they got it backwards on Manwood... I mean Woodman.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 25, 2005)

Whether it's 3.95 or 3.99.... It's 4 bucks to me cuz that's what they'll get. Anything over 22 cents (if it's not in multiples of 25), I'm not willing to dig into my pocket and find the change.
Ok, if something's 97, I might thow em two pennies.


----------

